# MNG for the Holidays



## Dead Bird

Just a thought... :lol: how about the second Monday in December... think it is the 12th... $1 Labbatt... Monday Night football... specials on wings and sliders... :corkysm55


----------



## DANN09

Sounds good to Me.


----------



## gunrod

I might just be able to make one for once.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Sounds good to me too.


----------



## dinoday

That works for me.I plan to make it this time


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Works for me, too.

Ahh, our Annual Holiday Meet-N-Greet! Has it been a year already??? :lol:


----------



## AL D.

Count me in too. Al


----------



## SpareTime

I might just be able to squeeze this in before I take off for Sunny Florida for the holidays. What location are you thinking??


----------



## Burksee

Sounds good! I'll have to check the calendar when I get home but Monday nights are usually open! (*Still recovering from the weekend prior!) :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-



SpareTime said:


> I might just be able to squeeze this in before I take off for Sunny Florida for the holidays. What location are you thinking??


Chris, that would be the ol' stand-by, Marinelli's in Madison Heights. S. side of 12 Mile Rd. just East of the I-75 overpass (across the street from Home Depot)

Hope to see you there!


----------



## SpareTime

Thanks Les - That's what I figured!! I'll try and make it.


----------



## GWPguy

I'm in. I look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## MUSHY1

Im in, yes Les, Its been a year.....Do you still have the tail??....Modified Mullet, $10.00 to the man that gets its off your head.....  :lol: :evil: 

Mushy


----------



## Neal

MUSHY1 said:


> Im in, yes Les, Its been a year.....Do you still have the tail??....Modified Mullet, $10.00 to the man that gets its off your head.....  :lol: :evil:
> 
> Mushy


Sorry, he's saving it for me to use as a drag rag next season.

Well I missed the last 2 M&G's so I'll make a extra effort to be there.


----------



## Mags

NUTS!!!!!!!!!!! Kinda iffy for me....have a dentist appt. at 6:45 that evening, so I'll just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## AL D.

Mags, are you hunting this weekend in FV? If so, bring some of that blackberry brandy along and I will bring the vice grips and gauze pads. I'll take care of that tooth for you no problem. :tdo12: LOL. Al


----------



## Mags

AL D. said:


> Mags, are you hunting this weekend in FV? If so, bring some of that blackberry brandy along and I will bring the vice grips and gauze pads. I'll take care of that tooth for you no problem. :tdo12: LOL. Al


 :lol: Al, that's too much! Just a regular checkup that's been rescheduled once already. Too bad I couldn't see the dentist around midnight after the MnG........I'd REALLY have no pain plus I'd "knock" the doc right over! :yikes:  If it doesn't take too long, I'll try to stop on by afterwards.....might be some stragglers left.


----------



## Melon

I will be there. Les, do yourself a favor and schedule Dec 13th as a vacation day.


----------



## kbkrause

I'm in.


----------



## salmonslammer

I've got that day off ( and tue :evil: ) so I should be able to come out and play


----------



## Houghton laker

Would love to make it to one of these!! Will see if I can hook up a few others to make it out there!!


----------



## MiketheElder

I'll probably be there also but I don't think my beautiful wife will be there this year. I have a feeling she'll be Christmas shopping!!!!

Woman's logic: "Let's see? Look at a bunch of old farts swilling beer or shopping????" :SHOCKED: 

Big Mike


----------



## FIJI

:d :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman

MiketheElder said:


> old farts swilling beer :SHOCKED:
> 
> Big Mike



Old farts careful there, some of us might take offense right Walleye Mike?!?:yikes::lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-



NEMichsportsman said:


> Old farts careful there, some of us might take offense right Walleye Mike?!?:yikes::lol:


I'm good with the 'old farts' remark; it's 'swilling' that I take exception to.... :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-



NEMichsportsman said:


> Old farts careful there, some of us might take offense right Walleye Mike?!?:yikes::lol:


I'm good with the 'old farts' remark; it's 'swilling' that I take exception to.... :lol: 

Heck, sometimes I even extend my pinkie whilst imbibing!


----------



## kbkrause

NEMichsportsman said:


> Old farts careful there, some of us might take offense right Walleye Mike?!?:yikes::lol:


I think you're half right, Mike doesnt drink...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Who the hell is old!!!!!!!

And I swill iced tea. :lol:


----------



## MiketheElder

Taeko (my wife) speaks from experience! She and I are both older than you two guys. The only difference is that I look older, she doesn't.

Japanese women tend to age well.

Big Mike


----------



## stump sitter

Is this open to anyone?
I am new here and would like to meet some fellow members


----------



## AL D.

stump sitter said:


> Is this open to anyone?
> I am new here and would like to meet some fellow members


Yep, come on down.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-



MiketheElder said:


> Taeko (my wife) speaks from experience! She and I are both older than you two guys. The only difference is that I look older, she doesn't.
> 
> Japanese women tend to age well.
> 
> Big Mike


Which two guys are you refering to? :16suspect 

Show up and we'll match driver's licenses! :lol:

Oops! Never mind....your profile shows you to have two years on me.

Mea Culpa!


----------



## Dead Bird

stump sitter... this is the best way to meet people... put a face to a name and have a few laughs... btw I am also in royal oak..


----------



## ESOX

I'll try to be there.


----------



## kbkrause

ESOX said:


> I'll try to be there.


Do or do not, there is no try. Well at least acording to Yoda.


----------



## ESOX

OK, I'll try to do or do not.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> Which two guys are you refering to? :16suspect
> 
> Show up and we'll match driver's licenses! :lol:
> 
> Oops! Never mind....your profile shows you to have two years on me.
> 
> Mea Culpa!


Yup, he's got me beat too!!


----------



## Dead Bird

Paul... you have to come... I have a new relase aid for those muskies... it really help the perch... :lol:


----------



## Ed Michrina

Stump its open to everyone. bring your wife or girlfriend (don't bring both) 

I'll be there, the wife is going to sit this one out. I'll also post a thread in the LSC fishing section for those of us that don't check the outing forum as much as they should. By the way thanx Shadow for the reminder


----------



## fish eater

I'm gonna try and make it. As long as I'm not still working the Grand Blanc area.


----------



## shadow7663

I should be able to attend this meeting as well. Ed make sure they have enough beer for me..:lol:


----------



## tony_1

I'm gonna have to pass guys.

I've got to pick up the baby girl from daycare and the wife gets out of work too late to make the run down there.

Have fun.


----------



## pops0955

Silly question. What type of M&G is this? :help:


----------



## gunrod

Ed Michrina said:


> Stump its open to everyone. bring your wife or girlfriend (don't bring both)


At least on the same night. 

My work Xmas party is the same night but I might skip it or try to make both.


----------



## kbkrause

pops0955 said:


> Silly question. What type of M&G is this? :help:


M&G elements, listed in order from smallest to largest:
Food
Beer
BS  ​Basically we hang out and have a few drinks and talk outdoors among otherthings... A great way to meet some people from the site and put some names with faces.


----------



## trouttime

kbkrause said:


> M&G elements, listed in order from smallest to largest:
> Food
> Beer
> BS  ​Basically we hang out and have a few drinks and talk outdoors among otherthings... A great way to meet some people from the site and put some names with faces.


Hey Kevin,
You forgot one.....................................
Neal's smart aleck comments  :evilsmile :lol: 
Really looking forward to this one guys......it's been Too Long!!


----------



## Sluggo

Les:

Signed up and I'm looking for your tail


----------



## fasteight

gonna try and make it... just "asked" my fiancee if she cared i went and meet a few others from the site and she just said "oh great, more people to know and fish and hunt with, guess u will never be home.." soooooooooooo, i will try to be there.. someone wanna PM me directions and time please?? i dont check outting forum much, thanks...


----------



## Ed Michrina

Fasteight, bring her along. I'm sure she will have a blast. I took my wife to my first X-mass M&G and she had fun. 

Its in Madison heights on 12 mile just west of I-75 or 1/2 mile east of John R. I don't know the address but the zip code is 48071 just in case you do a search.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

fasteight said:


> gonna try and make it... just "asked" my fiancee if she cared i went and meet a few others from the site and she just said "oh great, more people to know and fish and hunt with, guess u will never be home.." soooooooooooo, i will try to be there.. someone wanna PM me directions and time please?? i dont check outting forum much, thanks...


Just follow me, I'm leaving home about 4pm.


----------



## fasteight

i think i can find that, i should be able to make it... wat time everyone strolling in?? should be a fun night...... hopefully will have some ice fishin stories being shared....


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-



Ed Michrina said:


> Its in Madison heights on 12 mile just west of I-75 or 1/2 mile east of John R. I don't know the address but the zip code is 48071 just in case you do a search.


Never trust an LEO! It's just _EAST_ of the I-75 overpass, and _WEST_ of John R.....  :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-



Sluggo said:


> Les:
> 
> Signed up and I'm looking for your tail


Great! _Another_ one looking for my tail....

Who IS this? :16suspect


----------



## Houghton laker

Ed Michrina said:


> Its in Madison heights on 12 mile just west of I-75 or 1/2 mile east of John R. I don't know the address but the zip code is 48071 just in case you do a search.




No wonder I can never find him on the ice when he gives me directions!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ed Michrina

LAMO holy kittens, My evil twin typed that one. 
Thanx for catching that one Les:


----------



## Neal

Ed Michrina said:


> LAMO holy kittens, My evil twin typed that one.
> Thanx for catching that one Les:


Ed, Why don't you just give out the GPS cords :mischeif: 




> Les:
> 
> Signed up and I'm looking for your tail


Man... I hope he's talking about his hair

Welcome Sluggo  




> Who IS this?


Probably one of your stalking victims :tdo12:


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-



Neal said:


> Ed, Why don't you just give out the GPS cords :mischeif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man... I hope he talking about his hair
> 
> Welcome Sluggo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of your stalking victims :tdo12:


Nah, I don't think any of them are talking..... :yikes: :tdo12: :SHOCKED:


----------



## Dead Bird

:lol: all that I am going to say is that it ain't safe to go the bathroom anymore... :help:


----------



## Mags

Dead Bird said:


> :lol: all that I am going to say is that it ain't safe to go the bathroom anymore... :help:


Just wear a kevlar zoot suit and don't forget the rubber chicken!  :yikes:


----------



## Ed Michrina

LAMO I'll say. Those sick people passing and passing and passing gas next to some one just trying to get rid of a beer only one urinal away. Sick people I tell ya.


----------



## Ed Michrina

Les I'll I'll throw ya a 10 spot when I get to the bar, to go towards name tags. You'll probably be there before me otherwise I'd pick them up myself.


----------



## Hotwired

Ed & Les,
I'll pick up name tags and a sharpie.
Do you think a pack of 100 is enough?

Ed, no money needed just a Boomba of Guiness.  

See ya all tomorrow.


----------



## Ed Michrina

You got a deal Curt.


----------



## Houghton laker

I believe I have recovered enough today  so will be able to make it tomorrow!! :lol:


----------



## Melon

Ahh hell. I got sent out of town last minute for work, dont think I will be able to make it.  

It might be a little late by the time I can get there, but maybe I will stop in for a beer on my way home from the airport and see who is left at the bar, and conscious. :lol: :chillin:


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Thanks, Curt, for covering me. I, of course, forgot all about 'em....  

Tonight'll be an early departure for me (well, that's my _intent_ , anyway);0100 hrs. comes way too early! :yikes:


----------



## Biggbear

Guys and Gals-

Several people attending the MNG today have expressed an interest in helping out the family I posted about a couple weeks ago in the Sound Off forum. I just wanted to let everyone know I'm having a 50/50 raffle to purchase Christmas gifts for the kids, groceries, etc. for the family. I will have tickets with me at the MNG tonight but I won't be pushing them, I hate it when people walk around at events badgering you. If any one is interested please look me up and I'll be more than happy to sell a few, the drawing will be Christmas Eve. Thanks again and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Burksee

Biggbear said:


> Guys and Gals-
> 
> Several people attending the MNG today have expressed an interest in helping out the family I posted about a couple weeks ago in the Sound Off forum. I just wanted to let everyone know I'm having a 50/50 raffle to purchase Christmas gifts for the kids, groceries, etc. for the family. I will have tickets with me at the MNG tonight but I won't be pushing them, I hate it when people walk around at events badgering you. If any one is interested please look me up and I'll be more than happy to sell a few, the drawing will be Christmas Eve. Thanks again and have a Merry Christmas!


Sounds like a great plan. But I'm tellin you right now if I'm the winner of the 50/50 you'll be takin all 100% back for that family!  Lookin forward to seeing everyone tonight, should be there about 6pm.


----------



## dinoday

PrtyMolusk said:


> Tonight'll be an early departure for me (well, that's my _intent_ , anyway);0100 hrs. comes way too early! :yikes:


 :gaga: :gaga: :lol: 

I had planned being there about 6.I might be a little earlier.Something came up at home and I might be leaving work early which means I can head over there early


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

OK, if a coupla 'homies' (Burksee and dinoday) aren't going to arrive 'til 1800 hrs. I guess I'll have to stick around 'til 1830 hrs.....but that's it!


----------



## AL D.

I may be there earlier than expected. I will be bringing some samples of my world famous "high speed beef" jerky. When it's gone, its gone. :tdo12: Al


----------



## ESOX

I forgot, Scooby-Doo is at the Great Baraboo tonight. 






Wifes going to take the kids there alone......Phew, dodged that one.


----------



## Due51

My wife has an appointment which means I'll be watching my 10year daughter and 12 year old son (LittleDue15 on this website).

I've never been to one of these. Does anyone think it's a BAD idea to bring two children to this M&G?

It's either bring them, or not attend.


----------



## kbkrause

ESOX said:


> I forgot, Scooby-Doo is at the Great Baraboo tonight.
> 
> Wifes going to take the kids there alone......Phew, dodged that one.


You're going to let someone else wear the costume???:lol:


----------



## ESOX

Serving fair warning........ I was going to go home for a bit after work and change out of my winter at the yard gear, throw snowballs at the lads etc. Wife said to just stop there on the way home......
see ya about 1620.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

ESOX said:


> Serving fair warning........ I was going to go home for a bit after work and change out of my winter at the yard gear



We dodged a bullet there boys!!! Paul you don't have to wear the thong EVERY time!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Neal

I will be bringing along some of the MSAH cookbooks, for those interested.

Great stocking stuffers.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

We have, in the past, had members bring their children. While there isn't really anything for them to do, per se, there are a couple of different arcade games. Those of us who have children do make an effort to engage them in conversation so they feel included....  

Language and conversation are usually NOT an issue.  




Due51 said:


> My wife has an appointment which means I'll be watching my 10year daughter and 12 year old son (LittleDue15 on this website).
> 
> I've never been to one of these. Does anyone think it's a BAD idea to bring two children to this M&G?
> 
> It's either bring them, or not attend.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

ESOX said:


> I forgot, Scooby-Doo is at the Great Baraboo tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes going to take the kids there alone......Phew, dodged that one.


Got to take the granddaughter to Big Boy tomorrow to see Elmo. :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I am going to be later than I anticipated. Have furnace issue:rant:, need to wait for the furnace guy and/or my wife to show up....... shouldn't be any later than 1800.

If I owe you money- rest assured I do plan on coming (Burksee, Walleye Mike, Trouttime)

If you owe me a beer (Neal, Les) please make the necessary arrangements before you leave.


----------



## ESOX

I'll be there at 1630.


----------



## Neal

> Can't lose!


I could show up :evil:


----------



## Burksee

Neal said:


> I could show up :evil:


with his cat! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## ESOX

I always wondered why Neal had a furry tongue,


----------



## stelmon

HEY,
WHAT TIME AND WHERE???

Might beable to show up and see some old friends


----------



## dinoday

stelmon said:


> HEY,
> WHAT TIME AND WHERE???
> 
> Might beable to show up and see some old friends


 LAST Monday at Marinelli's ,might be tough to make it :lol:


----------



## stelmon

ESOX said:


> Are we still on?



Is this at merrinellies or someones house?


----------



## Burksee

dinoday said:


> LAST Monday at Marinelli's ,might be tough to make it :lol:


Seems as though a few of the members present last Monday partook a little to much and forgot :help: a few things.... Tonights meeting scheduled to divy up the contents of the "Lost & Found" box! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Very quick and very impromptu...I was only there to sample a couple of the $1 Labatt's and mediate the exchange of items.


----------



## stelmon

I was just ready to walk out the door to come when my mom reminded me I promised to cook up some steelhead...oops :lol:


----------



## MUSHY1

"Son, there hasnt been a draft in over 20 years, There was one" "Stripes"

Mushy


----------

